# No Product Key?



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello,

I have a friend whose PC has been totally hijacked via phone calls and gullibility.
My cheapest option, which she agrees with, after much time to try and repair, restore etc. is to totally re-install from her windows 8 disk. Unfortunately, the re-seller had installed and not given her the key on paper. On phoning, there was no support.

Is there a temporary product key that can be used with the disk to re-install the OS?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of.
All PC's with an OEM system should have the product activation key on a side panel or on the inside of a panel.
Laptops have them placed on the base.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

The product key is stored in the Bios/UEFI now 
so you should just be able to re-install 
I have done a couple of times now on windows 8 and not needed the key

Windows 8 does not have the CoA label or keys provided any longer, unlike W7 or previous windows versions

have a read here

see *Andre Da Costa* reply here
Do i need product key to reinstall windows 8? - Microsoft Community

How to reset, refresh and re-install - see here

How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Windows Help
Page 2 - How to reinstall Windows 8 - we explain the new Refresh and Reset options - PC Advisor


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

The product key can be found with most of these have a look. Keyfinderthing should work fine with W8.

22 Free Product Key Finder Programs (Updated July 2014)


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Many thanx people. I am feeling more confident now and should be able to help my friend.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Mmmmm...... installation AOK with core temp product key.
However, Windows 8 now wants to ACTIVATE as per normal. I attempted this online, only to receive a failure result. 
I was previously informed that the original product key would be found in the PC bios? 
Suggestions for a free remedy are welcome if available?
I wiped the HD completely before re-install with Win8/Ubuntu, but never touched bios settings at all?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

On an OEM system, you might be able to find the Win product key in the BIOS by using a program to view the appropriate MSDM table entry.

https://github.com/christian-korneck/get_win8key#files

Info:

Microsoft Software Licensing Tables (SLIC and MSDM) (Windows Drivers)

On a non-OEM system there may be no product key stored in the BIOS as there is no MSDM table (there is none on my system as far as I can tell using RWeverything to snoop the BIOS).

If you can't find the key to activate Windows and the OEM is no help, I would call Microsoft as OEMs are required by license to provide support for their products.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

hello lucidoobe

*License Information (Windows 8)*


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt* =>
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *
licensingdiag.exe -report "%userprofile%\Desktop\report.txt" -log "%userprofile%\Desktop\repfiles.cab"
*
Once finished please go to your desktop -> You will see two files *report.txt* and *repfiles.cab* -> Please select both files and add them into a zip file
Upload this zip file to your next reply


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you, just need to catch up now.


----------

